# Who Should They Ban From Social Media Next?



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2022)

Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech. 
They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats. 


Hate speech. This can be defined by the left as anything that you say or write that upsets them.


----------



## McRib (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 4, 2022)

The only reason MTG is famous is because of Twitter.

She should've obeyed Twitter's rules. She got away with lots before they banned her.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 4, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech.
> They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats.
> 
> 
> ...


They allow The Iran Mullahs to post....................lolololol


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The only reason MTG is famous is because of Twitter.
> 
> She should've obeyed Twitter's rules. She got away with lots before they banned her.


LOL as if twitter cares about rules.
They let terrorists get on there and talk about destroying entire countries.
You cultists got to drop this cliche rules bullshit.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 4, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech.
> They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting line up, Tucker, Greene and Paul:  The current iteration of the Three Stogies; add in Manchin and you've got the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse;  Add in McConnel, McCarthy and Mudwhistle and you have the end of democracy in America.


----------



## McRib (Jan 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The only reason MTG is famous is because of Twitter.
> 
> She should've obeyed Twitter's rules. She got away with lots before they banned her.


She was suspended 5 times. She will now play the martyr to her intellectually challenged supporters.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 4, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech.
> They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats.
> 
> 
> ...


No One has been "banned" from "social media"

A few liars have been banned by the owners of certain sites for their continuous abuse of the ToS.

They can still spread their hate, lies, and abuse on other "social media" sites like this one.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 4, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> LOL as if twitter cares about rules.
> They let terrorists get on there and talk about destroying entire countries.
> You cultists got to drop this cliche rules bullshit.


Gee.   I thought you people were all about rules.  Rule of law and all that.

The Hypocrisy is strong with this one!


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 4, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Gee.   I thought you people were all about rules.  Rule of law and all that.
> 
> The Hypocrisy is strong with this one!


huh?


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 4, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Interesting line up, Tucker, Greene and Paul:  The current iteration of the Three Stogies; add in Manchin and you've got the Four TURDBALLS of the APOOPALOTS;  Add in McConnel, McCarthy and Mudwhistle and you have the end of democracy in America.


Just a minor correction.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 4, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech.
> They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats.
> Hate speech. This can be defined by the left as anything that you say or write that upsets them.



NO!  NO!  NO!  Just ask Biff_Poindexter! He can tell you that banning doesn't happen and no one has ever been banned from FB or Twitter!


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 4, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech.
> They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats.
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, all democrats are against freedom of speech since  voting for any democrat empowers the anti-free speech democrats......


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 4, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> huh?


As expected.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 4, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> As expected.


LOL you expected? Your reply to my post made no sense. I guess it went over your head.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 4, 2022)

It always amazes me to watch the leftists of this forum display how much they despise liberal values.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 4, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> LOL you expected? Your reply to my post made no sense. I guess it went over your head.


That your comprehension falls below the line is, given your contributions, not unexpected.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 5, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> That your comprehension falls below the line is, given your contributions, not unexpected.


Jesus


----------



## Silent Warrior (Jan 5, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Interesting line up, Tucker, Greene and Paul:  The current iteration of the Three Stogies; add in Manchin and you've got the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse;  Add in McConnel, McCarthy and Mudwhistle and you have the end of democracy in America.


Sorry, but you are wrong again.  The current iteration of the Three Stooges is Schumer, Pelosi, and Biden.  Even most on the left admit that now.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 5, 2022)

Silent Warrior said:


> Sorry, but you are wrong again.  The current iteration of the Three Stooges is Schumer, Pelosi, and Biden.  Even most on the left admit that now.


Really, you're spoken with most on the left?  Wow, that's really something.

I suppose you've been very busy last year, please list the names and states in which you've canvased.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Interesting line up, Tucker, Greene and Paul:  The current iteration of the Three Stogies; add in Manchin and you've got the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse;  Add in McConnel, McCarthy and Mudwhistle and you have the end of democracy in America.



Put the estrogen down NOW.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 5, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Jesus


Doubtful.
Try reading.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 5, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Doubtful.
> Try reading.


Listen you stupid mother fucker : I was talking about twitter not actually enforcing their own rules, and somehow(like a moron) you turn it around on me not caring about rules and throwing me in a category im not even in.
You are dumb as fuck.


----------



## AMart (Jan 5, 2022)

If they want to ban people for spreading misinformation then 95% of the MSM would be banned, muh Russian Collusion.


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 5, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Gee.   I thought you people were all about rules.  Rule of law and all that.
> 
> The Hypocrisy is strong with this one!


As it is a characteristic  of yours, you would be expected to recognize it.  Hypocrisy on full display.


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 5, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> That your comprehension falls below the line is, given your contributions, not unexpected.


Nor is your lack of intelligence on any given subject.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 5, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Listen you stupid mother fucker : I was talking about twitter not actually enforcing their own rules, and somehow(like a moron) you turn it around on me not caring about rules and throwing me in a category im not even in.
> You are dumb as fuck.


Riiiiigt.
Look at the pot.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 5, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> As it is a characteristic  of yours, you would be expected to recognize it.  Hypocrisy on full display.


Oh lookee.  we've got an alter moron stepping up to defend his sock puppet.

Geez, sock puppet, obvious much?

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 5, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Nor is your lack of intelligence on any given subject.


Look at the sock puppet going strong.  Tell me, does the right hand reward you for this?

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 5, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Riiiiigt.
> Look at the pot.


right after  you do.


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 5, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Oh lookee.  we've got an alter moron stepping up to defend his sock puppet.
> 
> Geez, sock puppet, obvious much?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA


Just how stupid are you?  you attack, as is the way of fools, while ignoring the topic of this thread.

Never mind, you have just shown how stupid you are, as usual.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 5, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Just how stupid are you?  you attack, as is the way of fools, while ignoring the topic of this thread.
> 
> Never mind, you have just shown how stupid you are, as usual.


I'm sorry sockee.  Was it you or the other hand speaking.

OH, and you NEVER spoke to the thread, you just stepped in as sock puppets do and started tossing insults.  Is that your way of admitting you're too stupid to understand the thread?


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 5, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> I'm sorry sockee.  Was it you or the other hand speaking.
> 
> OH, and you NEVER spoke to the thread, you just stepped in as sock puppets do and started tossing insults.  Is that your way of admitting you're too stupid to understand the thread?


No, insults are the only way you communicate and the only thing that a troll like you understands.

You are a prime example of someone who should be banned from al media, since all you can do is insult and bitch.  Of course, that is all you know how to do since truth continues to elude you.

BTW, your first sentence is racist, but what can we expect from one such as you.


----------



## bugs (Jan 5, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech.
> They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats.
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE a LOT of Things..
Communists Like the current Batch of Dems for Instance


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 5, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> No, insults are the only way you communicate and the only thing that a troll like you understands.
> 
> You are a prime example of someone who should be banned from al media, since all you can do is insult and bitch.  Of course, that is all you know how to do since truth continues to elude you.
> 
> BTW, your first sentence is racist, but what can we expect from one such as you.


C'mon sockee.  What race are you, cotton or nylon?
Do you ever give head? or just do the hand job?

My tiny minded little subhuman, I NEVER initiate this but, I am much better at it than a genetic mistake like you.

So, sockee, if you want to play, I always have time for fools like you.


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 6, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> C'mon sockee.  What race are you, cotton or nylon?
> Do you ever give head? or just do the hand job?
> 
> My tiny minded little subhuman, I NEVER initiate this but, I am much better at it than a genetic mistake like you.
> ...


Proving my statement to be true.

But in kind, what would I expect from a syphilitic abortion of a pygmy grudge fuck?  Especially after you swallow the afterbirth?  And sub-human to begin with. 

Not to mention you are a prime example of a liar, with your every post you sink to new lows and haven't even got the brains to know it.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Proving my statement to be true.
> 
> But in kind, what would I expect from a syphilitic abortion of a pygmy grudge fuck?  Especially after you swallow the afterbirth?  And sub-human to begin with.
> 
> Not to mention you are a prime example of a liar, with your every post you sink to new lows and haven't even got the brains to know it.


The only low I sink to is communicating with a tiny minded ape like yourself.

Proving your stupidity in your inability to form a cogent insult without the gutter language so innate in your breed.

Try some third grade English training, it would certainly improve your vocabulary and, while you're at it try some third grade history and science.  Your Jethro level education shows with every post.


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 6, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> The only low I sink to is communicating with a tiny minded ape like yourself.
> 
> Proving your stupidity in your inability to form a cogent insult without the gutter language so innate in your breed.
> 
> Try some third grade English training, it would certainly improve your vocabulary and, while you're at it try some third grade history and science.  Your Jethro level education shows with every post.


You again fall back on your proclivity to insult, attempt to badger and proven disability in all mental endeavors.

The more you post the more you prove yourself to be inadequate in your ability to express intelligent thoughts.

Go back to your mommy's basement and study up on another fictional character to represent yourself.  The sad part is, you are not fictional only inadequate.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You again fall back on your proclivity to insult, attempt to badger and proven disability in all mental endeavors.
> 
> The more you post the more you prove yourself to be inadequate in your ability to express intelligent thoughts.
> 
> Go back to your mommy's basement and study up on another fictional character to represent yourself.  The sad part is, you are not fictional only inadequate.


But here you are, being owned again.

Does it ever occur to your tiny brain that ...never mind.  We all know nothing escapes or enters that cavernous vacuum.

Noted here that you failed to ever discuss the topic nor express anything intellectual beyond your dirty underwear.

So back to the library computer you share with the rest of the homeless drunkards.


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 6, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> But here you are, being owned again.
> 
> Does it ever occur to your tiny brain that ...never mind.  We all know nothing escapes or enters that cavernous vacuum.
> 
> ...


First, I spoke on the topic when I said that YOU should be banned.  Of course you chose to ignore anything that is true and attempt to relay it back onto someone else.  It is what  you do since you have never had an original thought of your own.

2nd, as usual; you attempt to project y our own short comings onto other.  The trick of the mentally deficient, as usual.

3rd, I do not hang out with you or your type of people(?), so you should just do as you try and direct others to do and follow thru with your own pathetic life.  Although, I doubt they would allow you in a library since they have standards which you lack.

Now, you pathetic little liar, either quit posting here or prepare to be constantly shown how useless you continue to be. 

Of course, being a glutton for punishment that you are, we all know which way pathetic little you will go.  Perhaps ask your keeper for help since you are clearly out of your depth.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 7, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> First, I spoke on the topic when I said that YOU should be banned.  Of course you chose to ignore anything that is true and attempt to relay it back onto someone else.  It is what  you do since you have never had an original thought of your own.
> 
> 2nd, as usual; you attempt to project y our own short comings onto other.  The trick of the mentally deficient, as usual.
> 
> ...


No, you didn't speak to the topic, LIAR.  You jumped in with insults SOCKEE.


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> No, you didn't speak to the topic, LIAR.  You jumped in with insults SOCKEE.


Learn to read and comprehend dipshit.  Lying is first nature to one such as you with no ethics or morals at all.

Just deny and attack is about all that you are capable of doing, and doing that poorly.

Back to the topic, YOU should be banned as the troll that you are.


----------



## TheParser (Jan 7, 2022)

As an 84-year-old computer illiterate, I have never visited Facebook or Twitter, let alone left a comment.

I can understand their excuse for censorship: They believe that "misinformation" or "hate speech" should be banned, and -- as their apologists keep telling us -- they are privately owned entities that have an absolute right to decide. Something like those business establishments that claim that they have the right to refuse service to anyone (unless that "anyone" is a member of a protected class).

I do not see any solution to this situation, except -- as those apologists keep telling us -- to set up one's  own website -- as President Trump is reportedly doing.

I wish the best of luck to his new website, and I hope that his supporters will leave those other  websites that censor them and join President Trump's new website.

Personally, I will NOT be either reading or writing to his new website.  I am simply not that interested.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 7, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Learn to read and comprehend dipshit.  Lying is first nature to one such as you with no ethics or morals at all.
> 
> Just deny and attack is about all that you are capable of doing, and doing that poorly.
> 
> Back to the topic, YOU should be banned as the troll that you are.


Please little dingleberry, you can't open your mouth or hit a key without lying.  It is part of what you ad yours are all about.

As for attack?  You, SOCKEE, are just what's his dicks favorite puppet so go back to whacking what sock puppets whack when they're not whacking the keyboard.


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Please little dingleberry, you can't open your mouth or hit a key without lying.  It is part of what you ad yours are all about.
> 
> As for attack?  You, SOCKEE, are just what's his dicks favorite puppet so go back to whacking what sock puppets whack when they're not whacking the keyboard.


Now that you admit what you do and tell other people, smarter people, you have shown why you are going blind.

Yu truly seem obsessed with whacking off.  Must be your primary occupation.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 8, 2022)

Let's see if I have this particular dilemma by the horns. The same people who support a baker's right not to arrange some colored sugar to convey a certain message upon his cake are the same ones complaining that the owner of a server does not want a string of 1s and 0s on his hard drive to convey their message. That about sums it up?


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 8, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Now that you admit what you do and tell other people, smarter people, you have shown why you are going blind.
> 
> Yu truly seem obsessed with whacking off.  Must be your primary occupation.


Sockee, like all sock puppets, has no capability to discuss the topic nor to actually discuss any topic with intelligence beyond that of a large pile of pig shit so, I leave Sockee with one final question...

How do you keep an idiot in suspense?


----------



## Catman51 (Jan 8, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Sockee, like all sock puppets, has no capability to discuss the topic nor to actually discuss any topic with intelligence beyond that of a large pile of pig shit so, I leave Sockee with one final question...
> 
> How do you keep an idiot in suspense?


Speaking of no ability to talk about the subject, I present you.

You prefer what you think are3 insults, but to be insulted one has to have some respect for the one doing the insult.  In your case, absolutely zero, just lie your IQ.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't know if anyone is familiar with this guy's tweets, it is a twitter poster that scrubs and looks for leftist hypocrisy on twitter, and re-posts their flip-flop tweets.

Examples of DefiantLs' tweets;


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 20, 2022)

. . . anyway, you get the drift, and twitter heavyweight, well known, well, news came down. . . 

Twitter suspends popular account that highlighted liberal hypocrisy​








						Twitter suspends popular account that highlighted liberal hypocrisy
					

Twitter suspended a popular anonymous account that specialized in showcasing the hypocrisy of liberal users online.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . anyway, you get the drift, and twitter heavyweight, well known, well, news came down. . .
> 
> Twitter suspends popular account that highlighted liberal hypocrisy​
> 
> ...


Anythi\g that causes anyone to think on their own and ignore what twitter what they claim is a violation of whatever rules that they have made up to support themselves.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 21, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech.


Where's your evidence for that? I know that is bullshit.  
I know it's republicans who want  democrats  silenced because they expose the truth. 
Why You're shouldn't they have they same freedoms  you have? They don't demand repigs be gagged yet you call yourself  a patriot and a Christian. 
You're nothing but a fucking dictator. 


mudwhistle said:


> They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats.
> 
> 
> Hate speech. This can be defined by the left as anything that you say or write that upsets them.
> ...


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Where's your evidence for that? I know that is bullshit.
> I know it's republicans who want  democrats  silenced because they expose the truth.
> Why You're shouldn't they have they same freedoms  you have? They don't demand repigs be gagged yet you call yourself  a patriot and a Christian.
> You're nothing but a fucking dictator.


Projection of all of the desires of dimocrats.  These critters run and scatter when the light of truth appears just like the cockroaches they are descended from.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Where's your evidence for that? I know that is bullshit.
> I know it's republicans who want  democrats  silenced because they expose the truth.
> Why You're shouldn't they have they same freedoms  you have? They don't demand repigs be gagged yet you call yourself  a patriot and a Christian.
> You're nothing but a fucking dictator.


All the democrats in this forum are evidence for that, you stupid child.


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech.
> They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats.
> 
> 
> ...


From where did you derive that?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> From where did you derive that?


I derived that from them constantly telling me on this board....or all of the attacks I get when I voice my opinions about anything from Segorny Weaver's RBF to how unfair it is when people attack J.K. Rowling.


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I derived that from them constantly telling me on this board....or all of the attacks I get when I voice my opinions about anything from Segorny Weaver's RBF to how unfair it is when people attack J.K. Rowling.


That's not "Democrats".  Maybe people here just don;t like your rhetoric...


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Just how stupid are you?  you attack, as is the way of fools, while ignoring the topic of this thread.
> 
> Never mind, you have just shown how stupid you are, as usual.


He is just a hateful, dishonest leftist troll, nothing else.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> From where did you derive that?


The cancel culture that they enforce.


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The cancel culture that they enforce.


Which Democrats support "cancel culture"?

btw there is no - cancel culture...  just sayin


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> That's not "Democrats".  Maybe people here just don;t like your rhetoric...


Most of them love it.....or agree with it. Only some of them don't like it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Which Democrats support "cancel culture"?
> 
> btw there is no - cancel culture...  just sayin


Yeah.....there is a cancel culture. 
The culture of word police that decides they you can't make enough to eat anymore because of something you said online 10 years ago.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Which Democrats support "cancel culture"?
> 
> btw there is no - cancel culture...  just sayin


You are so much affected with tunnel vision.  How do you feel about Joe Rogan?  Like and encourage him, do you?

Or just about anyone who dares to disagree with you?  Your side just declares that they be silenced, another term for canceled.  Yet you lie about it and try to rebrand it just like anything that you don't like.  You are a moron, just saying.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 21, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> All the democrats in this forum are evidence for that, you stupid child.


Of course they are and I congratulate you for being so unbiased with such a researched reply. 
It's a credit to you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Of course they are and I congratulate you for being so unbiased with such a researched reply.
> It's a credit to you.


Does your Mom have you signed up for a program addressing children with developmental difficulties, yet?

I sure hope so.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 21, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Does your Mom have you signed up for a program addressing children with developmental difficulties, yet?
> 
> I sure hope so.


After that pathetic reply, it appears you would need that assistance immediately. 
You're comments are lower than vegetarians cholesterol level.  Grow up you goose.


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 21, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Just a minor correction.


Hey fool want to include the "squad", Piglosi, John "Lurch" Carey, Mad Maxine Waters, and all the Libatarded DA's?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> After that pathetic reply, it appears you would need that assistance immediately.
> You're comments are lower than vegetarians cholesterol level.  Grow up you goose.


I will take that as a no.

........and such a shame, too, because cases of arrested development are particularly difficult to treat in an adult.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 21, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I will take that as a no.
> 
> ........and such a shame, too, because cases of arrested development are particularly difficult to treat in an adult.


Bit off topic son. I wait until youre back on the radar


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Most of them love it.....or agree with it. Only some of them don't like it.


So this is a right-wing web forum?


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah.....there is a cancel culture.
> The culture of word police that decides they you can't make enough to eat anymore because of something you said online 10 years ago.


Certain ... frameworks and public / political rhetoric needs to be ... deleted(?) from the rational discourse of a free society concerned with the value of honesty and security - through that honesty.  Personally I'd like to see the US go back to the 1940s and 50s.  Now take race off the board... Remove women's rights, union rights for instance off the board as well.  Those issues are not needed because from birth each person's framing is based on real equality because its the right to do.

So having said that, there are combative cultures working our social intercourse who have divided this country in an effort to stamp out one birth framing aimed at being an equal.  Turning our collective backs on them, from all sides, is not a cancel culture; it's moving on.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 21, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Many Democrats don't believe in freedom of speech.
> They want to ban anyone who opposes Democrats.
> 
> 
> ...


I only use LinkedIn. Social media is for snowflakes and celebrities who yearn for praise. odanny is the perfect example of an easily offended snowflake.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> So this is a right-wing web forum?


I know it's strange....but there are more moderates or conservatives on this forum than most other sites. 
Most of those sites ban most of us within days of our joining them....because they cannot stand opposing viewpoints on anything.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Certain ... frameworks and public / political rhetoric needs to be ... deleted(?) from the rational discourse of a free society concerned with the value of honesty and security - through that honesty.  Personally I'd like to see the US go back to the 1940s and 50s.  Now take race off the board... Remove women's rights, union rights for instance off the board as well.  Those issues are not needed because from birth each person's framing is based on real equality because its the right to do.
> 
> So having said that, there are combative cultures working our social intercourse who have divided this country in an effort to stamp out one birth framing aimed at being an equal.  Turning our collective backs on them, from all sides, is not a cancel culture; it's moving on.


Sounds like something you read in a book and plagiarized.
It's hogwash.
There are real consequences for your wanting to move on......and one of them is starvation and homelessness. 
Welcome to Socialism.


----------



## McRib (Feb 21, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I only use LinkedIn. Social media is for snowflakes and celebrities who yearn for praise. odanny is the perfect example of an easily offended snowflake.


Not True!!  

*NOT TRUE!!!!*


----------



## ... (Feb 22, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Sounds like something you read in a book and plagiarized.
> It's hogwash.
> There are real consequences for your wanting to move on......and one of them is starvation and homelessness.
> Welcome to Socialism.


Well I sat down and wrote it myself, so the next question is - why is it hogwash?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 22, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Well I sat down and wrote it myself, so the next question is - why is it hogwash?


You should take a few classes on exfective writing and try again.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Well I sat down and wrote it myself, so the next question is - why is it hogwash?


Because it's rubbish. 
Why do you want us to go back to the 40s and 50s. Were you alive back then?
Remove women's rights?
I know that they've screwed the pooch....but to be honest....it's not women's fault. It's the fact that the Democrat party turns women into idiots. Course they do the same thing with blacks and Hispanics as well. 
When you have low morals and penchant for cheating you're going to end up with a substandard product, and you spend most of your time lying about and covering up your screw-ups.


----------



## ... (Feb 22, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> You should take a few classes on exfective writing and try again.


Exfective writing?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 22, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Exfective writing?


Typo


----------



## ... (Feb 22, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Typo


Or ineffective communication..?


----------



## ... (Feb 23, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Because it's rubbish.
> Why do you want us to go back to the 40s and 50s. Were you alive back then?
> Remove women's rights?
> I know that they've screwed the pooch....but to be honest....it's not women's fault. It's the fact that the Democrat party turns women into idiots. Course they do the same thing with blacks and Hispanics as well.
> When you have low morals and penchant for cheating you're going to end up with a substandard product, and you spend most of your time lying about and covering up your screw-ups.


Think in the abstract for a minute:  in the 40s and 50s and early 60s, twelve year olds had regular paper routes.  Kids walked to school, everybody wanted and had peaceful quiet neighborhoods, kids could take off on their bikes on Saturday mornings and ride most of the day across town if they wanted, our schools weren't over crowded, gas stations were full serve (more jobs for kids), downtowns functioned very well: there were no big malls everywhere, kids could go to the weekend matinee for all the good John Wayne and Clint Eastwood movies, our government as given respect, only one parent had to work in order to support a family: day care was more for emergencies, etc etc etc; you get the picture I'm sure.  With covid shutting everything down, the streets were much more like those earlier days: there weren't traffic jams everywhere, now is the time to take advantage of smaller class sizes for a better education.  The trouble is that people think they have to run everywhere 24 hours a day when in reality they don't, they just want to.  All of that adds stresses that just were not there 55 or 60 yeas ago.

You lost me on women's fault...  The only reference to them that I made was that if we "went back" women would not have to jump in front of cameras and yell because there would be no need for them to: they are perfectly equal as Americans as would be any minority group, so there';d be no need for BLM and Bella Abzug.  The Democrats have nothing to do with it.  I'm not talking about anything political, I'm talking about a sort of utopia that we could have put our minds too instead of commercial interests leading the way into what we call American life today... and it's pretty much a mess.  WE decide the kind of lifestyle we really want and there is noting that I listed that does not adhere to conservative values.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Think in the abstract for a minute:  in the 40s and 50s and early 60s, twelve year olds had regular paper routes.  Kids walked to school, everybody wanted and had peaceful quiet neighborhoods, kids could take off on their bikes on Saturday mornings and ride most of the day across town if they wanted, our schools weren't over crowded, gas stations were full serve (more jobs for kids), downtowns functioned very well: there were no big malls everywhere, kids could go to the weekend matinee for all the good John Wayne and Clint Eastwood movies, our government as given respect, only one parent had to work in order to support a family: day care was more for emergencies, etc etc etc; you get the picture I'm sure.  With covid shutting everything down, the streets were much more like those earlier days: there weren't traffic jams everywhere, now is the time to take advantage of smaller class sizes for a better education.  The trouble is that people think they have to run everywhere 24 hours a day when in reality they don't, they just want to.  All of that adds stresses that just were not there 55 or 60 yeas ago.
> 
> You lost me on women's fault...  The only reference to them that I made was that if we "went back" women would not have to jump in front of cameras and yell because there would be no need for them to: they are perfectly equal as Americans as would be any minority group, so there';d be no need for BLM and Bella Abzug.  The Democrats have nothing to do with it.  I'm not talking about anything political, I'm talking about a sort of utopia that we could have put our minds too instead of commercial interests leading the way into what we call American life today... and it's pretty much a mess.  WE decide the kind of lifestyle we really want and there is noting that I listed that does not adhere to conservative values.


The problem is we're under the thumb of socialism.....and what you're seeing is what happens in every country that elects greedy politicians willing to sell their country out for tons of cash and benefits.


----------



## ... (Feb 23, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> The problem is we're under the thumb of socialism.....and what you're seeing is what happens in every country that elects greedy politicians willing to sell their country out for tons of cash and benefits.


Well, there is no socialism in this country nor will there ever be: socialism is not an American idea.

As for politicians, you’re right: they serve financial interests first, we get what ever’s left over that politicians think we can afford.  That thinking is all crap.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 23, 2022)

JK Rowling is too big to cancel and ban by the Left, so they're going to pretend she doesn't exist.









						JK Rowling is too big to cancel – so now the Left wants to pretend she never existed
					

Her power, her wealth and her grace under pressure have made her even more of a hate figure for increasingly desperate liberals




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Well, there is no socialism in this country nor will there ever be: socialism is not an American idea.
> 
> As for politicians, you’re right: they serve financial interests first, we get what ever’s left over that politicians think we can afford.  That thinking is all crap.


Yeah....right.
Socialists are running our government. 
And they're prepping us for a socialist takeover....just like they did in the UK, Australia, New Zealand, and Canada.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah....right.
> Socialists are running our government.
> And they're prepping us for a socialist takeover....just like they did in the UK, Australia, New Zealand, and Canada.


You no hope of validating those assertions.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> You no hope of validating those assertions.


LMAO!!


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> LMAO!!


Great; prove your assertions.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Great; prove your assertions.


I don't have to. All you have to do is turn on the news.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I don't have to. All you have to do is turn on the news.


So you can’t validate anything you’ve said.

I knew you’d fail.


----------

